# Ipod Classic 160GB Gén.7



## Garnotte (24 Février 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai échappé mon IPod Classic 160GB gén.7 dans l'eau. Maintenant il ne s'allume que s'il est branché dans l'auto, donc plus capable de le brancher à mon Mac. Je l'ai ouvert pour changer la batterie mais il y avait beaucoup de corrosion à l'intérieur. Mon disque dur est intact et il contient toute mes photos et musiques que j'avais sauvegardées pour les installées sur mon Mac. 

Ma question est; si j'achète un autre Ipod usagé et identique au mien, est ce que c'est possible de transférer le disque dur de celui qui est brisé à l'autre sans que le nouveau Ipod empêche la lecture?

Merci, j'attend vos réponses avec impatience car c'est très important pour moi.


----------



## Stiop (25 Février 2017)

Malheureusement, il semblerait étonnant que cela fonctionne… Il doit sûrement y avoir des protections software


----------



## Garnotte (26 Février 2017)

Stiop a dit:


> Malheureusement, il semblerait étonnant que cela fonctionne… Il doit sûrement y avoir des protections software


Merci de votre réponse!


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2017)

Stiop a dit:


> Malheureusement, il semblerait étonnant que cela fonctionne… Il doit sûrement y avoir des protections software



Pas entre deux modèles identiques ...


----------



## Garnotte (6 Mars 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Pas entre deux modèles identiques ...


Que voulez vous dire exactement?


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2017)

Je veux dire qu'il n'y a aucune raison que ça ne fonctionne pas si on échange les stockages entre deux iPods de même modèle ...


----------

